# New Motor :D



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just collected my new car today after trading the focus in, good car and will be missed but the condition of the black paint did my head in and it was starting to show signs the DMF wasn't long for this world so took the oppotunity when an ideal car came up at the local dealers...

So I've gone from this...

















To this...

















Haven't stopped smiling since I picked it up at 5pm :lol: It's a 2009 Volvo C30 D5 SE R-Design, with the Winter pack (Heated seats), Bluetooth and Xenons. Done 25,600 from new and still Warrenty till may next year.

The colour is Cosmic "white" which basically is more like a grey (To quote the dealer, 'If that's white I'm the next pope) over Java brown, which I was against at first being a 2 tone but in the flesh it really does work well and suits the car, Interior is the White/Black R-Design leather as well.

So yeah, dead happy. Not many plans modding (I always say that), some LED's here and there and my Private plate at a slightly later date, but right now just loving driving it. The engine is an absolute gem, 170bhp 2.4 Diesel, pulls like a train in any gear and really loves to run! Just gotta get used to some of the odd quirks in the way it works, but nothing major.

I know the styling on these is quite Marmite and there will be people out there who really don't like them, that's fair enough. They really do stand out in a crowd, especially in this spec and with the twin tail pipes.

Cheers,
David.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

I had a BMW X6, so all too familiar with a marmite car 
Looks like a nice car, good spec. Bound to get some other responses that may be less positive, but if you like it, that's all that counts.
Over the years I've switched to diesel and wouldn't have a petrol car now.
(maybe an Aston - if only they did a diesel)


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice looking car. The two tone is quite subtle, at least in the light in the pic. The D5 will be a stonking engine.

Enjoy.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

I hate it- this could be absoulute tosh though  yes yes i like it

get a decent leather conditioner if you wear jeans often for the cream leather! 

get it up in the volvo showroom thread.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks all so far (Somehow I knew you'd like it Ninja :lol: ) tbh I'm thinking of throwing a cover over the drivers seat as I tend to occasionally get mucky from work, so don't want to mark it too bad.

And as for the D5, it shifts, it really bloody shifts! :lol:

Some SLR Pics, with beading to keep the DW massive happy :lol:


















































And a few more here


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Dew - cracking car; I really do like it a lot!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

I like that. Thought about the D5 in ours, but we ultimately chose spec and an extra 10mpg as it does 70 miles a day, so it adds up! Same colour too. Which stereo is in it? Colour comes up really well when polished. Ours looked quite uninspiring when we picked it up, and I braced myself for the old 'silver disappointment', but after a few passes with Shirley and Britemax #4 it really picked up!

Wrong wheels though  I like the Midir, but prefer Atreus. Just a preference thing, although cleaning it twice a week is making me think I would have been better off with those Midirs! :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> I like that. Thought about the D5 in ours, but we ultimately chose spec and an extra 10mpg as it does 70 miles a day, so it adds up! Same colour too. Which stereo is in it? Colour comes up really well when polished. Ours looked quite uninspiring when we picked it up, and I braced myself for the old 'silver disappointment', but after a few passes with Shirley and Britemax #4 it really picked up!
> 
> Wrong wheels though  I like the Midir, but prefer Atreus. Just a preference thing, although cleaning it twice a week is making me think I would have been better off with those Midirs! :lol:


hmm dew if your midirs go missing you know who to blame ^^^^ keep looking a borbet lv5's  only 17" not 18


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice.....I am a fellow volvo Owner, they are lovely SOLID cars.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Very nice and loving the Homer Simpson number plate! :thumb:


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

I like these too, good choice. 

Enjoy it mate :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

What does the D5 mean?


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> What does the D5 mean?


Five pot diesel with around 180bhp and loads of torque.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

335dAND110XS said:


> Five pot diesel with around 180bhp and loads of torque.


178PS....205 with remap


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks all, yeah I am loving it atm, absolutely stunning car!

*OvlovMike*, it's not the dynaudio if that's what you mean. Got the standard one but got the phone rarther than the ipoof interface.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> 178PS....205 with remap


Remaps don't count IMO.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> Thanks all, yeah I am loving it atm, absolutely stunning car!
> 
> *OvlovMike*, it's not the dynaudio if that's what you mean. Got the standard one but got the phone rarther than the ipoof interface.


Sorry, there's three levels of stereo (or is it four?!), the two top runners are the 'High-Performance' and 'Premium' (latter is the Dynaudio). Should say on the screen when you turn it on, from memory. :thumb: I didn't think the USB/Phone were interchangeable options, but I'm not sure on the various stereos to be certain.

And remaps do count when Volvo offer them and are still covered by their warranty. Definitely worth doing on the D5 lump, 50 more torques and 25 more horses, of which the 25 horses actually come in further down the range! :doublesho


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Didn't know Volvo offers them - that does make a difference!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

335dAND110XS said:


> Didn't know Volvo offers them - that does make a difference!


Yup. Desperately hoping that Volvo offer one for our 2.0D, as it's capable of a lot more (just look at the Focus maps, and the RICA maps!). Unfortunately there isn't a single tuner out there that doesn't have someone who's had a rather bad experience with the C30 2.0D, so I'm allergic to that.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm wary of remaps in general. So leaving both of our soot chuckers alone.

Can't be many manufacturers that offer them under warranty?!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

335dAND110XS said:


> Can't be many manufacturers that offer them under warranty?!


There's one or two now - Mountune (Ford) and VXR (Vauxhall). Dunno about any of the Germans - getting money out of Audi for their ****ups is bad enough as it is, so I don't know if they'll ever bother...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> Yup. Desperately hoping that Volvo offer one for our 2.0D, as it's capable of a lot more (just look at the Focus maps, and the RICA maps!). Unfortunately there isn't a single tuner out there that doesn't have someone who's had a rather bad experience with the C30 2.0D, so I'm allergic to that.


they wont for the 2.0D i know RICA do one via the softloader, polestar are the official route for keeping warranty on a volvo with a remap you can even ask for it now to come with the map at purchase :thumb: the only reason i know this was an announcement for the v60 with polestar map 300 bhp -->326bhp dont remember the torques though at purchase.

tuners always have had at least one problem with any engine to be fair.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> Sorry, there's three levels of stereo (or is it four?!), the two top runners are the 'High-Performance' and 'Premium' (latter is the Dynaudio). Should say on the screen when you turn it on, from memory. :thumb: I didn't think the USB/Phone were interchangeable options, but I'm not sure on the various stereos to be certain.
> 
> And remaps do count when Volvo offer them and are still covered by their warranty. Definitely worth doing on the D5 lump, 50 more torques and 25 more horses, of which the 25 horses actually come in further down the range! :doublesho


its three mike the standard, the high performance, and premium (dew originally these were actually called Dynaudio on the spec sheet they no longer are) but the amps and speakers behind it are still marked its just not highlighted on the outside anymore

the standard and high performance are not bad either tbh, less speakers yes but below the skin there is a possibility of an alpine/another different dynaudio amp (there is no way to tell without removing it though tbh)


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Wasn't sure as I couldn't remember whether there was Standard/Performance/High Performance (PL II)/Premium, or whether Standard was branded 'Performance'. Or I may just have been imagining things! I know the amp in the Premium/Dynaudio thingy is a 5x130w Alpine effort, but not sure on the rest.

As for the RICA map, I'd rather set fire to the car. Of all of them, they seem to be the one that people get, then move off from!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> Wasn't sure as I couldn't remember whether there was Standard/Performance/High Performance (PL II)/Premium, or whether Standard was branded 'Performance'. Or I may just have been imagining things! I know the amp in the Premium/Dynaudio thingy is a 5x130w Alpine effort, but not sure on the rest.
> 
> As for the RICA map, I'd rather set fire to the car. Of all of them, they seem to be the one that people get, then move off from!


:lol: i must admit from reading  i somewhat agree :lol:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Just got to look at the noddy website to see that they don't take themselves too seriously given that they are effectively trying to position themselves as competitors to Superchips, AMD Technik et al...

MTE seems to be the way to go for the 2.0D - not necessarily the best gains but I'd sooner have the better drive than the bigger dyno-dick.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I love the new car... a guy at work has an 08 plate sporty one (don't know details) & it looks lovely. I think the new car deserves a better private plate too... perhaps get one with less 6's 

*One question, does the new car come with the same bodyguard the old one had?*



dew1911 said:


>


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

:lol: I never checked that bit


----------

